# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  نحوه پاسخ دادن به سوالات کنکور بر اساس نظام جدید، ولی محصل نظام قدیم

## MYDR

دوستان سلام
وقت شما بخیر.

لطفا ً راهنمایی بفرمایید سوالی ذهن منو به شدت درگیر کرده و نتونتسم براش جوابی پیدا کنم :

شرح وضعیت :
 میدونیم که کنکور سال 98 بر اساس سوالات نظام قدیم و جدید ۳،۳،۶  دو دفترچه جدا طرح میشه !

زمانی که سازمان سنجش اومده گفته برای سال 98 این طوره هست و برای سال 99 یک نوع آزمون خواهیم داشت.

ولی ظاهرا برای سال 99  ممکنه بازهم دو جور دفترچه سوال طرح بشه که نظام قدیم و نظام جدید ۳،۳،۶.


شرح مسئله :
 من ( نظام سالی واحدی يا ترمی واحدی ) هستم : برای سال 99  میخوام کنکور بدم.
 میخوام سوالات نظام جدید رو پاسخ بدم و نمی خوام مدام استرس این رو داشته باشم که ممکن هست سوالات نظام قدیم طرح بشه و یا نشه ( چون نظام جدید که صد در صد هست).
منابع خودم رو هم بر اساس نظام جدید در نظر گرفتم.

آیا با توجه به این که علی رغم این که نظام قدیم یا جدید هستیم : موقع آزمون 99 میشه به دلخواه درخواست دفترچه آزمون نظام جدید یا قدیم رو شرکت کرد ؟

با تشکر.

----------


## Dr.K98

سلام دوست عزیز.
آیا الان هم به ما حق انتخاب پاسخگویی به  سوالات نظام قدیم یا جدید را دادند؟ خیر
احتمالٱ برای کنکور ۹۹ هم همین کارو بکنن.
ولی از اونجایی که قوانین کشور ۲۴ ساعته تغییر میکنه، میشه این احتمال رو هم داد که به شما اجازه انتخاب نوع سوالات داده بشه.
ولی خب از الان تا مرداد میتونی مباحث مشترک دو نظام رو با هر منبعی که داری کار کنی تا تکلیف کنکور ۹۹ سال دیگه مشخص بشه.

----------


## saj8jad

اگر 99 دو نظام سوال بدن که فعلا در حد اما و اگره ، مطمئنن هر کسی با توجه به دیپلمی که داره و در نظامی که فارغ شده باید کنکور بده و به نظرم انتخابی نخواهد بود

----------


## MYDR

> سلام دوست عزیز.
> آیا الان هم به ما حق انتخاب پاسخگویی به  سوالات نظام قدیم یا جدید را دادند؟ خیر
> احتمالٱ برای کنکور ۹۹ هم همین کارو بکنن.
> ولی از اونجایی که قوانین کشور ۲۴ ساعته تغییر میکنه، میشه این احتمال رو هم داد که به شما اجازه انتخاب نوع سوالات داده بشه.
> ولی خب از الان تا مرداد میتونی مباحث مشترک دو نظام رو با هر منبعی که داری کار کنی تا تکلیف کنکور ۹۹ سال دیگه مشخص بشه.


*دوست من سلام.
خیلی ممنونم بابت راهنمایی که داشته اید: 
 این بخش مشترکات رو از چه جای به صورت کامل می تونم دریافت کنم که چی به چی هست ؟ 
( به دلیل دوری از درس دقیقا از این بخش اطلاعات دقیقی ندارم ، و فقط انقدری در جریان هستم که گفتن برای برای کنکور 98 مباحث نظام قدیم و مباحث نظام جدید جدا و مشترکات هم برای هر دو مطرح میشه)
و به نظر شما این بخش مشترکات از نظر حجم مطالب و کاربر بودن انقدری هست که بشه روی اون ها  یه 5 6 ماهی متمرکز شد تا جواب وضعیت روشن تر بشه ؟*

----------


## Dr.K98

مثلا زیست: نظام قدیمش ۳۰ تا فصل داره و نظام جدیدش ۲۴ فصل.
محتوا قطعا تفاوت زیادی داره مثل تغییر نام های علمی کتاب به فارسی. ولی چون ضروریه که از جزئیات دقیق و موشکافانه هر فصل سر در بیاری و خیالت راحت بشه و سردرگم نظرات غیر کارشناسانه نشی، توصیه هایی که بهت میتونم بكنم ایناس:

۱)از یک کتاب فروشی بخوای تا عکس فهرست کتب جامع نظام جدید را بگیره و برات ارسال کنه.
۲)یه سری به سایت انتشارات معروفی بزن مثل: گاج،خیلی سبز،مهروماه و نشرالگو و یا حتی سایت بزرگ بانک پایتخت بزن و PDF مربوط به هر کتاب جامع رو دانلود کن تا اگه فهرستی توی pdf قرار داده شده بود،بتونی با مباحث دروس نظام قدیم بررسی کنی و ببینی که چه مواردی تغییر کردن و مباحث حذفی واست روشن بشه.
۳) تایپ عبارت (بودجه بندی درس ...... در کنکور ۹۹):
توی جای خالی درس موردنظرت رو تایپ کن و سپس به قسمت تصاویر توی اینترنت برو، در این قسمت احتملا تصاویری هستند که میتونه در آشنایی دادن با فصول دروس نظام جدید بهت کمک کنه.

یادت نره حتما برای دریافت PDF های کتب یا پیگیری آنها از یک فروشگاه کتاب، صرفا دنبال فهرست کتب جامع باشی، چرا که سایر کتب مثل کتب جمع بندی یا سال به سال، مباحث رو خلاصه و یا گستره کردن و به نوعی اسم فصول کتاب های درسی رو برای خودشون به نوعی شخصی سازی کردن.(همین شخصی سازی نام فصول کتب توسط هر انتشارات میتونه گمرا کننده باشه که ممکنه در کتب جامع هم رخ بده ولی احتمالش کمه،نگرانش نباش) و در آخر سعی کن وقت مناسبی بزاری و خوب روی این عناوین کتب درسی نظام جدید تحقیق کنی.
در پناه حق.

----------


## konkor-82

در سالهایی که کنکور برگزارشده اگریه درسی با تغییرات کمی مواجه میشد در کنکور از مباحث مشترک یه نوع سوال و غیر مشترک سوال مختص به خودش میدادند و نیازی به دفترچه جدا نبود
یعنی طرف اگه تمایل داشت میتوانست به سوالاتی که مربوط  به خودش نبوده هم جواب بده. مثلا شیمی را در نظر بگیرید که 30 سوال مشترک سالی واحدی و ترمی واحدی  و 5 تا اختصاصی به صورت الف برای سالی واحدی و ب برای ترمی واحدی که پاسخ این 5تا یکی بود یعنی سوال36 هر دو نوع در پاسخبرگ یکی بود و برای همین میشد انتخاب کرد که کدومو جواب بدهند.
الان به نظرم با حذف فصلهای آینه ها و عدسی ها در فیزیک1 سازمان سنجش میخواهد  تا حد امکان بیشترین سوال مشترک طرح کنه تا نیازی به دفترچه و نوع سوالات جداگانه ای نباشه
البته نظز شخصی خودمه :Yahoo (10):  :Yahoo (65): 
موفق باشید

----------

